# xm chill



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

cool channel

what does everyone think


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

I think it's a great channel. Great to relax and unwind to.


----------



## dandean (Mar 2, 2006)

I have been hammering XM for MONTHS with repeated emails asking them to add a Chillout channel. Sirius has had one forever, and I was sorely tempted to jump the XM ship a while ago simply because of that channel.

Looks like enough folks folks finally got through to the programming gurus at XM.

BTW, also noted a new 70's rock channel as well.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

called big tracks i love that and chill


----------

